# 826 to 524 Engine Swap



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm considering taking the engine from my 826 (38150) and putting it on my 524 (31624). Is there anything I should be particularly concerned with in doing so?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

creeve4 said:


> I'm considering taking the engine from my 826 (38150) and putting it on my 524 (31624). Is there anything I should be particularly concerned with in doing so?


* What is wrong with the 8-26?????*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The mounting holes on the 8 hp will have to be moved back some to fit the 5 hp.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * What is wrong with the 8-26?????*


It works well, but my 524 is in better mechanical shape and I like the controls on it better.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

cranman said:


> The mounting holes on the 8 hp will have to be moved back some to fit the 5 hp.


I thought the Tecumsehs from 4hp to 8hp had the same engine mount bolt pattern? Is this not correct? Or are you saying the entire engine has to move a bit on the blower frame?

Thanks. 
.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

My 826 has a B&S engine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my old 38150 826 had a B&S motor also


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Hmm. This is what happens when I think. thanks all.

edit: the reason I asked is because I am looking at used engine options for my Toro 521 and 421, both are Tec's.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> I thought the Tecumsehs from 4hp to 8hp had the same engine mount bolt pattern? Is this not correct? Or are you saying the entire engine has to move a bit on the blower frame?
> 
> Thanks.
> .


up to 7 hp is the small block Tec's 8 and up are the medium frame


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm thinking you just got to check out the crank height on both engines and the bolt patterns, and placement on the frame, and the crank diameter so you can use the right pulley.....might be more work then it's worth. If the 5 hp engine is a Tecumseh...just bolt on a Predator.


----------

